# GIVEAWAY: Festool Helping Light The Way For Santa!



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with Festool to giveaway a *SysLite DUO Plus Work Light 769967* to TWO members!

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*As a contractor, how do you deal with shorter days and lack of daylight on the jobsite during the winter months?*

On *December 22, 2016* we will do a random drawing to select TWO winners.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._
*SysLite DUO-Plus Work Light 769967*




Jobsite lighting is more than just putting light in a room. It is about truly seeing the surface you are working on in the correct color without hot spots in the center. The SYSLITE DUO is a hard-wired AC lighting solution with 8000 Lumens projecting an evenly diffused light over 180° with a color temperature of 5000 Kelvin. Being designed for the jobite the SYSLITE DUO is impact and water resistant meeting IP 55 standards for dust and water intrusion.









IP 55 rating against dust and water intrusion coupled with a robust and tough exterior shell and more than ample interior sealing and heat shielding helping to ensure a jobsite-ready and tough light for years to come. All backed by the Festool-exclusive Service All-Inclusive warranty.









Even and wide diffusion (180 degrees) with a color temperature of 5,000 Kelvin brings the closest thing to natural light to the jobsite. 8,000 Lumens of dark-shattering light is provided by two 40 LED banks (80 LED total) rated for 10,000 hours, over 5 years of work (250 days @ 8 hours per day).









Includes the following:


SYSLITE Duo
SYS TL 3 Systainer

Sponsored by: *Festool USA*


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I try and start the day with just enough time to do set up during the darker period of the mornings, and begin install work during light. 
If we are working late, we roll out the lighting.


----------



## atypicaltexan (Aug 29, 2016)

I use a cheap Husky LED portable work light, and I sometimes hold a Nitecore flashlight in my teeth :thumbsup:


----------



## Jager1 (Dec 7, 2016)

I adjust the work day as much as possible or when I have to work in poor lighting I make sure reflective clothing is worn if proper lighting can not be made available. Providing the right lighting is the best outcome so the job can get done on time without delay.


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

Lots of different lights, these new led lights are great! I think I may still have one of those old halogen lights I don't use much just to big and clumsy, 

Never can have to much light!

This is a great light for portable!

ATTACH]352746[/ATTACH]


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Staying ahead of the darkness is particularly important for me being that I am a one-man-show. When I can start the day early, as in setup and ready to start just after the sun comes up.

In the instances that things run late and I'm forced to work into the darkness, worklights are my best friends. I've even been known to use my truck headlights when I'm looking for those last few lumens.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Start early. But seeing as how we are electricians, we usually just turn on the lights.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We typically work outdoors, and only 8 hours per day. This time of year, starting at 730 can mean setting up in the dark though. On the really dreary days when we are punching out indoors, I will run one of those strings with the 6 sockets.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I just use clip on lights with a third hand/zipwall poles and garage door opener bulbs...those things take a whining and keep on shining!


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Been on a job for 3 mo ths 7-330 everyday no matter what. Its crazy not having to worry about things like this. 

BUT we are remodeling 150 baths 6 at a time and the lighting is absolutely horrendous. Keeping track of lights between carpenters, plumbers, electricians, painters, and demo guys gets absolutely nuts. 

Great tip on the garage opener bulbs definitely implementing some of those asap

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so used to being inside units and dark places using artificial light that sunlight plays little part in anything I'm involved in.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I try to work indoors through the winter more because of the cold. 

For when I work outside I have the big Milwaukee m18 light and a few flood lights on the back of the trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a ridged set up long cord with plug in's, bulb holders with a cage to protect the bulb and the dumb ass that want to grab it, i buy rough service bulbs.

i also have a couple of tri-pods with halogen bulb lights, i use to cook drywall mud, they are to hot to work under.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We try and adjust our schedule if we can. Usually keep to 8-9 hours a day so it isn't terrible. We have the string of temp lights for interior and a couple of big halogens for outside. In a pinch there is always truck headlights...lol!


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

I adjust my start time 30 minutes, clean-up in the twilight--even on the winter solstice there is still 9 1/2 hours of daylight in the Bay Area


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Considering that a lot of our work is interior remodeling, it's not usually an issue as there is power and lights. We use the M18 Flood Lights a lot and I'm planning to get a Duo light if I don't win this one.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Done the halogen thing, junk. Just blew the budget on all new Milwaukee M18 tools and am looking at the stand up lights, but at only 2500 lumes and doing winter time concrete pours. Some times the headlights have to come on and everyone knows how hard it is to finish concrete in the dark. Every little area looks like a huge ripple in your floor until you see it the next day and its all flat as a pancake. Some professional lighting like this would make a world of difference.


----------



## weaselbub (Nov 25, 2016)

String up temp. lights like a Xmas tree! Happy holidays to everybody from contractortalk world! I could've used that light when my brother and I sanded this busted up ceiling last week









Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Hard to stay motivated this time of the year when it's dark and cold. I try to adjust my day to be working in the daylight as much as I can. I also do mostly interior work this time of the year so I use a variety of lighten depending on the job. Longer jobs I have string lights that I use. Otherwise I have a couple smaller lights you plug in that use a standard LED bulb. Have some halogens laying around somewhere but don't use them much at all. Was looking at some LED jobsite lights the other day but they are pretty expensive. Will pick one up sometime in the future.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been know to use the old over the vanity bathroom fixture I removed on a scrap 2x4 stand with a sacrificial extension cord when I stayed on a job longer than originally planned.
Otherwise, I just use a basic halogen work light when planning on working into the dark.


Come on big money -- Daddy needs a new work light!:clap:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I do most of my outdoor work in winter time because the weather is so nice. So after Turkey day, I start loading what I need out of the shop when I get back at night instead of the morning. I can still get about a 10 hr day in during winter time, if I'm on site by 7 am. If I'm in the shop, I deal with it by flipping on a switch :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

We try to take the winter months off. If we had a SysLight DUO, we’d still try to take the winter months off, but it would make it easier to work when we had to.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Mainly work indoors, but that doesn't mean there's always adequate indoor lighting. Almost always need auxiliary light source. Currently using a cheap Husky LED light and always have a small LED flashlight handy. The Husky light works alright but it often seems too "directional" rather than lighting up a larger area.


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

Silly DST usually had us starting earlier in the morning so we did not have to deal with the dark.
In fact, the only time I worked in the dark was when I worked an off shift.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm old enough to work 9 to 5 no matter what the season. Makes me feel like a banker.

For serious light I've always used halogens, but I'm making the change to LEDs. Gonna miss the warmth. :laughing:

First and best move was adding LED strips in my van. I'll be mounting a LED light bar on the roof this weekend.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Easy answer--Festool Syslight DUO-Plus and Syslights. 

Tom

EDIT---The Duo in the giveaway does not include the tripod. It's shown in the posted picture by Cricket starting this thread, it is an accessory.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Easy answer--Festool Syslight DUO-Plus and Syslights.
> 
> Tom
> 
> EDIT---The Duo in the giveaway does not include the tripod. It's shown in the posted picture by Cricket starting this thread, it is an accessory.


Damn, that thing is pretty bright.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Damn, that thing is pretty bright.


I made the mistake of having the light set at eye level, my back was to it, I turned around and got temporally blinded. 

8000 lumens, 5000 K, CRI 80.

Tom


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm old enough to work 9 to 5 no matter what the season. Makes me feel like a banker.
> 
> For serious light I've always used halogens, but I'm making the change to LEDs. Gonna miss the warmth. :laughing:
> 
> First and best move was adding LED strips in my van. I'll be mounting a LED light bar on the roof this weekend.




I'm no sparky so what kind of led lighting do you have in that van? How's it running on the 12v of the vehicle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't usually have to worry about light that much. The shop has plenty. But on occasion I need more light, especially when finishing or sanding. And this year I have a job that will have me in the field a lot more than usual. And right now about 3:30 the house starts to get dark. It certainly would be nice to have that lighting.


----------



## Chenyi (Nov 22, 2016)

Cricket said:


> As a contractor, how do you deal with shorter days and lack of daylight on the jobsite during the winter months?


I squint and promise myself I will eat more carrots. 

Been through a bunch of halogens. The bulbs are just way too delicate. I've had a few LED lights that were under-powered and cheaply constructed. At the moment I'm using an old fashioned drop light (that the hook broke off of) with an old fashioned "rough service" bulb". I also have a bunch of head lamps and flashlights. But I have not found anything that I'm totally happy with.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

We just take winters off... it'd be nice to duct tape some of those Syslights to our plow trucks, lighting on them isn't worth a hill of beans, as they say.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

we have been using these lights for general lighting with these for task lighting


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Builders Inc. said:


> I'm no sparky so what kind of led lighting do you have in that van? How's it running on the 12v of the vehicle?


We're not supposed to clutter the thread with chitchat, but I have to answer. These things are fantastic.










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JRT4BYQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yup, use the 5050s and they give off a good amount of light. Run off of 12vdc. I used them to light up a bookcase system.

I used these because they have a more pleasing color than stark white.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JQV6NNC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Wake up early, get setup before the sun is up....and try to get as much indoor work as possible. Been pulling some late nights lately and the flood lights have been a god send. Can't have too many.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Are Canadians able to win the lights?

I use my cellphone for light.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nowadays, I get up with the cows and I go home with the cows.
They're about the only critters I know of with common sense.

In-between my youth and my old age, I worked mostly 12s, and all along, the cows had it right.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Usually use my head light or my husky led work light when absolutely necessary. Typically when I need a light to see it means I have worked too many hours already.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Are Canadians able to win the lights?
> 
> I use my cellphone for light.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wait, wait, wait just a minute, you guys have light in Canada? I thought you hibernate:whistling

(Sorry Cricket)


----------



## MonsieurBon (Feb 4, 2016)

We start at 8 and end at 3:30, so we generally don't use lights. That said, even at 2pm on a cloudy enough day sometimes I can barely see layout lines and keep a little flashlight around for that.

I think I'm going to get a good headlamp for those situations in the future; I just hate blinding my coworkers when I look at them.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Normally I end up using a headlamp I keep in my truck or holding a little LED flashlight in my teeth. A few times Ive lost my flashlight and ended up using the little light on my cell phone.

Ive got a 18v dewalt light I use sometimes if I remember where I left it. I had a nice halogen worklamp but somehow it ended up at my dads apartment building he is working on along with my 8ft ladder he has had there for years. I gave up ever seeing either of those again.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

been wanting to get a wobble light for a while but haven't bit the bullet and got one yet. so right now just use various led lights


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I use an led stand light and several different kinds of Dewalt portable lights for tighter areas.

Bill


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought about this light again today. Im working a good hour or so everyday in the dark. The painters have a nice led light and in my work area I grabbed my little halogen.

The worst hassle was the light has less than a foot of cord so I cant just put it next to an outlet and plug it in.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been fighting lack of lighting and limited outlets on my present basement job, only one window and it's an egress. 2 months and the electricians finally got it done today.

I don't do much exterior work but interiors are a constant battle. I prefer to work in the lighting used when the project is finished with portable lighting as needed but that's rarely possible.


----------



## TWReiley (Dec 10, 2013)

*Cuss A Lot*

I use old halogen lights. Either melt something on them or burn myself trying to reposition them. Mumble a few choice words  under my breath . . . repeat as may times as needed.


----------



## ProCarpenterRVA (Dec 16, 2016)

1.Place a stand mounted work light in every room in the house you need to... , 2. We do the rough in work and other tasks not requiring complete detail for the first few hours, then move on to the trim etc. when the light improves. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## hensdog (Dec 21, 2016)

I pretty much use all LED's or Fluorescent's any more but don't miss the days of using the 500/1000W tripod lights that were horrible to transport, the light were expensive and super fragile and they were pretty much a huge fire risk!!! Technology is rad and these LED are amazing, haven't seen this syslite in action but I'm sure i will be blown away. Thanks so much for the chance to win. Happy Holidays and good luck to every body who entered....


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

We used to use powered lights but since I gave such hefty Christmas bonuses this year the power will be shut off soon. We will be lighting our offices and jobs with the new festool light Cricket is gonna give us! Lol 
Merry Christmas and may the odds be in your favor everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Tonight I was trying to hide and do Christmas projects and had to do it outside the shop so family saw projects inside and thought nothing which meant I needed lights I ended up using the flood lights on the ambulance but something less than 20k lbs would be useful...


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TWReiley said:


> I use old halogen lights. Either melt something on them or burn myself trying to reposition them. Mumble a few choice words  under my breath . . . repeat as may times as needed.


when I was a kid my dad was working on something, I think a old tractor and he has some kind of halogen lamp going with no lens so the bulb was exposed. It was winter so I had gloves on and the bulb looked so cool and I had to touch it. I stuck my finger in there and as soon as my glove hit that bulb the finger on my glove vaporized.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Daylight doesn't effect us at work as much as it does after work. I tend to stay home hunkered by the fire with a bourbon or scotch but summer time will squeeze in a motorcycle ride or beach time.


----------



## dwtdman2006 (Dec 22, 2016)

I never leave home without my headlight which is neatly ziptied to my hard hat, along with my Milwaukee marker and pencil. If more light is needed we will run some temp lights if needed. Merry Holidays you filthy animals

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Closed while I remove anything unrelated and do the giveaway. I will open this back up shortly.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Congratulations to our winners!* :biggrin2:

Both of you will receive the SysLite DUO Plus Work Light 769967!

I will be contacting you shortly.



Frank Castle said:


> I've been know to use the old over the vanity bathroom fixture I removed on a scrap 2x4 stand with a sacrificial extension cord when I stayed on a job longer than originally planned. Otherwise, I just use a basic halogen work light when planning on working into the dark. Come on big money -- Daddy needs a new work light!





Deckhead said:


> Tonight I was trying to hide and do Christmas projects and had to do it outside the shop so family saw projects inside and thought nothing which meant I needed lights I ended up using the flood lights on the ambulance but something less than 20k lbs would be useful...


----------



## dwtdman2006 (Dec 22, 2016)

I guess i should have sounded more desperate

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Cricket said:


> *Congratulations to our winners!* :biggrin2:
> 
> Both of you will receive the SysLite DUO Plus Work Light 769967!
> 
> I will be contacting you shortly.


Now there is NO reason to come home early when the sun starts to set.:laughing:
Thanks Cricket!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Frank and Deck, congratulations. Just to let yall know, that would make the prefect Christmas gift to an electrician in Tx.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> Frank and Deck, congratulations. Just to let yall know, that would make the prefect Christmas gift to an electrician in Tx.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


If I could split the light and send half to you and share the wealth I would.:thumbsup:


----------

